# VIC open for Sponsorship applications for the year 2022-23



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Victoria's Skilled Migration Program is now open







liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au




Cheers


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

NB said:


> Victoria's Skilled Migration Program is now open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there any priority in processing? such as occupations in short-term or long-term list? People with employment and those who are not yet employed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thaihoangcfc said:


> is there any priority in processing? such as occupations in short-term or long-term list? People with employment and those who are not yet employed?


I know only what you can also read on the website 
As expected Only healthcare applicants have been prioritised at the moment 
Cheers


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

For offshore there are only 2 questions, one about the partner points and second about visa required. Those answers they should be able to get from skillselect, so it seems like Victoria gains zero additional information from that form. Are there more questions for onshore candidates?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonshapedcake said:


> For offshore there are only 2 questions, one about the partner points and second about visa required. Those answers they should be able to get from skillselect, so it seems like Victoria gains zero additional information from that form. Are there more questions for onshore candidates?


They want you to jump through the hoops
You have no alternative but to follow
Cheers


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

ROI update​



Dear ---,
We have recently completed a selection round for our skilled migration program.
We have selected all the ROIs for the first round of the 2022-23 program. Your ROI meets the eligibility requirements and you will be considered for selection in the next round.
Unless the information provided in your ROI has changed, there is no need to withdraw this ROI.
We will continue to select ROIs throughout the year. If your ROI is selected, we will send you an email immediately.
Regards,
Live in Melbourne​


 





 










*Privacy*

*liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au*​



 








​


Hi All ,
Is this a common email sent to everyone in the ROI pool, I have received this today . Any idea


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

Seems like this is only sent to those whose ROI has been selected.


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

coderdecoder said:


> Seems like this is only sent to those whose ROI has been selected.


Some people not received this email , will it mean people who got this email will be invited in the next round?


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

Romeshk said:


> Some people not received this email , will it mean people who got this email will be invited in the next round?


Yes, the email states " Your ROI meets the eligibility requirements and you will be considered for selection in the next round. " So I would assume that's the case.


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

coderdecoder said:


> Yes, the email states " Your ROI meets the eligibility requirements and you will be considered for selection in the next round. " So I would assume that's the case.


OK, Thanks will see , hope for the best 🤞


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Romeshk said:


> Some people not received this email , will it mean people who got this email will be invited in the next round?


It just says that your EOI wasn't good enough for this selection round, but as it meets their minimum requirements they will keep it in the pool. It doesnt imply that you will get selected this year.

In addition to the abovementioned email I received

"_We cannot locate your EOI number_" email

and then

"_Please disregard the previous email regarding your EOI number_" email

So it must be just an initial pre-screen of applications that don't meet minimum criteria and need to be removed from the pool


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Romeshk said:


> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Even I got this mail. I am offshore. I am waiting for the next round of Invitations.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> Even I got this mail. I am offshore. I am waiting for the next round of Invitations.


Are you onshore or offshore ?


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> Are you onshore or offshore ?


Yes I am offshore


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

Guys, 
I am also on the same boat and received these mails.One confusion, My PTE stated validity date was in June 2022 i.e. 2 years from the test result that was in June 2020. But I have read that score is valid till 3 years. Any Idea, Please suggest.


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

rajeevranjan said:


> Guys,
> I am also on the same boat and received these mails.One confusion, My PTE stated validity date was in June 2022 i.e. 2 years from the test result that was in June 2020. But I have read that score is valid till 3 years. Any Idea, Please suggest.


Its 3 years for immigration. So, June 2023


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

Has any of you guys applied via a registered migration agent?


----------



## sumanth.93 (5 mo ago)

Hello,

My ROI was selected by VIC for 190. While applying for the nomination there is only one slot(passport) to upload documents. Does this mean I will have to compile all required documents to one pdf. Is anyone else facing same issue ??


----------



## Ana_journey (Feb 8, 2020)

Any idea when is the next round of approving ROIs cycle?


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

Romeshk said:


> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

I have had the same exact response and emails, dunno I think it's a bug or maybe as you said?


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

Any idea when this next round will be held?


----------



## aman217 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi guys,

Is 12 week validity requirement on Skill Assessment expiry mandatory?
I only have about 10 weeks left. Skill Assessment have no expiry but DOHA considers 3 years validity from the date of issue.

My understanding is that Department may need upto 12 weeks to process the application and hence the requirement.


----------



## aman217 (Oct 5, 2020)

aman217 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is 12 week validity requirement on Skill Assessment expiry mandatory?
> I only have about 10 weeks left. Skill Assessment have no expiry but DOHA considers 3 years validity from the date of issue.
> ...


Also this is requirement from VIC government and not DoHA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aman217 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is 12 week validity requirement on Skill Assessment expiry mandatory?
> I only have about 10 weeks left. Skill Assessment have no expiry but DOHA considers 3 years validity from the date of issue.
> ...


You can write to Vic and request for expedited processing as your EOI is expiring soon
Generally they oblige
Cheers


----------



## aman217 (Oct 5, 2020)

NB said:


> You can write to Vic and request for expedited processing as your EOI is expiring soon
> Generally they oblige
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for that but my Skill Assessment is expiring and not EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aman217 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for that but my Skill Assessment is expiring and not EOI.


It was a typo
Skills assessment 
Cheers


----------



## tammyQ (5 mo ago)

i'm offshore, 2631, 5 year 1 month experience, received exact same email on 24th as well. Originally i already lost hope with AU, because the competition is already way too firece now. While suddenly the VIC government sents this email, it makes me start hoping for a chance again LOL, and anxicious LOL.

Hope the next round coming soon. ...


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> I know only what you can also read on the website
> As expected Only healthcare applicants have been prioritised at the moment
> Cheers


Where can one mention healthcare in the application? for example, a software engineer working in health care industry can put application as healthcare but how to provide this in application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Where can one mention healthcare in the application? for example, a software engineer working in health care industry can put application as healthcare but how to provide this in application?


Only applicants having healthcare Anzsco codes are prioritised 
Working in a hospital doesn’t help
Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Only applicants having healthcare Anzsco codes are prioritised
> Working in a hospital doesn’t help
> Cheers


Ohk. Got it. Thanks NB


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

tammytang said:


> i'm offshore, 2631, 5 year 1 month experience, received exact same email on 24th as well. Originally i already lost hope with AU, because the competition is already way too firece now. While suddenly the VIC government sents this email, it makes me start hoping for a chance again LOL, and anxicious LOL.
> 
> Hope the next round coming soon. ...


How many points do you have ?


----------



## tammyQ (5 mo ago)

eng.gaber.zyde said:


> How many points do you have ?


85 points for 191, 491 (without the + 5, +15)
90 points for 189 (give up already, was 95 poins last year, 1-year-older, 5 points deducted.)

per i checked, lots lots for applicants received same email, seems does not indict much as least till now.


----------



## tammyQ (5 mo ago)

tammytang said:


> 85 points for 191, 491 (without the + 5, +15)
> 90 points for 189 (give up already, was 95 poins last year, 1-year-older, 5 points deducted.)
> 
> per i checked, lots lots for applicants received same email, seems does not indict much as least till now.


the ICT majors work experience are caculated differently between 189 and 190/491, i worked 9 years and 1 month, and it can all be claimed in 189; while in 190/491, it should be deducted for 4 years.

i was 95 points since 2020. Jul and this year my age deducted 5 points, and next year PTE expire and CCL all expire. 

already give up on AU actually, no invitation email, means nothing. anyways, Finger crossed and JUst Pray.


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

What is your occupation Tammy ?


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

Come to Egypt then, it is way easier


----------



## tammyQ (5 mo ago)

eng.gaber.zyde said:


> What is your occupation Tammy ?


263111


----------



## tammyQ (5 mo ago)

eng.gaber.zyde said:


> Come to Egypt then, it is way easier


yeah if there's a chance haha. love the classic music there. Golden Era.


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

you are most welcome. Don't get frustrated, I have been trying also for the past 8 years and this is the last chance but I don't give a **** anymore. Maybe this is not the right country for me and I am happier here, who knows!


----------



## tammyQ (5 mo ago)

eng.gaber.zyde said:


> you are most welcome. Don't get frustrated, I have been trying also for the past 8 years and this is the last chance but I don't give a **** anymore. Maybe this is not the right country for me and I am happier here, who knows!


exactly, we survived Covid, who knows what next challenge will be. Try to enjoy everyday, and maybe find some alternative options is what i'm doing now. Cheers


----------



## Srivatsa87 (7 mo ago)

Hello All,
I had a query regarding applying for ROI . I received an email form "Live in Melbourne" stating if I am interested in applying for Victorian nomination I have to submit a ROI .
But when I try to apply for it , I get something like below :

*Your application is invalid*
Your application is deemed invalid due to one or more of the following reasons:

The EOI reference number you have entered did not match our record.
Your invitation has expired. Please submit a new EOI in SkillSelect and wait for the next invitation. 
I have written it to them on why this is happening , have not received any reply yet .

Any idea why this would happen? I had applied for a review of my skills and once I got the latest results I updated my EOI for which this ROI invite had come . Post updating my EOI , I tried applying for this ROI.

Can that be a reason ?


----------



## Ali1989 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Victoria's Skilled Migration Program is now open
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greetings,
If I have an invitation but my skill assessment has expired, and a new skill assessment is in progress and will be issued before the acceptance of the invitation expires (before 60 days), is it ok?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

Mr. said:


> View attachment 102141


 Got the same mail as well .


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

Hi.
I filed and ROI for Victoria 190 and received an invitation for nomination from Victoria. My Points are 85, occupation civil engineer. I have filed my nomination on 26th August. What are the chances of not getting a nomination.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HadiKhan said:


> Hi.
> I filed and ROI for Victoria 190 and received an invitation for nomination from Victoria. My Points are 85, occupation civil engineer. I have filed my nomination on 26th August. What are the chances of not getting a nomination.


Last year nearly half of the applicants who were invited, did not get the sponsorship 
Let’s see how this year turns out to be 
Cheers


----------



## coderdecoder (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Last year nearly half of the applicants who were invited, did not get the sponsorship Let’s see how this year turns out to be Cheers


 Ouch!


----------



## GHSH (Jul 14, 2019)

HadiKhan said:


> Hi.
> I filed and ROI for Victoria 190 and received an invitation for nomination from Victoria. My Points are 85, occupation civil engineer. I have filed my nomination on 26th August. What are the chances of not getting a nomination.


Please state your points breakdown if possible, thanks!


----------



## AprilLuvCloud (Nov 25, 2020)

NB said:


> Last year nearly half of the applicants who were invited, did not get the sponsorship
> Let’s see how this year turns out to be
> Cheers


May I ask why the reject rate is so high?


----------



## MarketingGuy (5 mo ago)

Offshore Marketing Specialist (225113) with 90 points.

Hoping to get invite from NSW or Victoria


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AprilLuvCloud said:


> May I ask why the reject rate is so high?


Ask live in Melbourne 
Cheers


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt (12 mo ago)

MarketingGuy said:


> Offshore Marketing Specialist (225113) with 90 points.
> 
> Hoping to get invite from NSW or Victoria


Submit a ROI for Victoria


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

anyone got any invitations ?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

eng.gaber.zyde said:


> anyone got any invitations ?


Victoria started sending invitations from Aug 24


----------



## HadiKhan (5 mo ago)

GHSH said:


> Please state your points breakdown if possible, thanks!


age - 25
language 20
education - 15
experience - 10
partner - 10
190 - 5


----------



## melbresident (4 mo ago)

since govt is increasing Permanent Migration Cap to 195000.. Is there any news on how much Victoria state cap for 190 visa will increase? Existing is 9000 which I think is generous compared to last financial year.. Anything more will be cherry on yop


----------



## Amaira28 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi @Srivatsa87 ,

Did you get any reply from Live in melbourne?
Do you mean you had submitted a ROI, then you got an invite and after that you updated your EOI?




Srivatsa87 said:


> Hello All,
> I had a query regarding applying for ROI . I received an email form "Live in Melbourne" stating if I am interested in applying for Victorian nomination I have to submit a ROI .
> But when I try to apply for it , I get something like below :
> 
> ...


----------



## jowy.elif (4 mo ago)

eng.gaber.zyde said:


> anyone got any invitations ?



Yes, I did get an invite to apply for the VIC Skilled Nomination today as well as other people per this forum: VIC 190 ROI Invitations 2022-23

All the best!


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

jowy.elif said:


> Yes, I did get an invite to apply for the VIC Skilled Nomination today as well as other people per this forum: VIC 190 ROI Invitations 2022-23
> 
> All the best!


Gr8 bro good luck.
Can you tell us your points and your occupation


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

Hello! Can someone please help me? I just received an email from Live in Melbourne today 6th Sep 2022, that I have been selected to apply for 190 visa. But my EOI is expiring on 18th Sep 2022? What should I do? 
1. Should I go ahead and submit my application on Live in Melbourne?
2. Should I withdraw my EOI from Skillselect and submit a new EOI and then submit my application on Live in Melbourne website?
Also in the email it states that "Based on the information you have provided in the Expression of Interest (EOI) made via SkillSelect and the ROI submitted via LIM, you have been selected........... and so on. They also ask me to submit no later than Monday 19th Sep, so are they considering the dates of my EOI SkillSelect expiry? Please advise

ANZSCO - 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
Points - 85 with state nomination


----------



## jowy.elif (4 mo ago)

eng.gaber.zyde said:


> Gr8 bro good luck.
> Can you tell us your points and your occupation


Yes, sure. 

ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) 
Applied Onshore. 

EOI lodged: 03-Apr-2022
ROI lodged: 25-Aug-2022
EOI Points breakdown:

Age = 30
English = 20
Education = 15
Experience = 15
Spouse = 5
NAATI = 5
State/Territory Nomination = 5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

waqas180 said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me? I just received an email from Live in Melbourne today 6th Sep 2022, that I have been selected to apply for 190 visa. But my EOI is expiring on 18th Sep 2022? What should I do?
> 1. Should I go ahead and submit my application on Live in Melbourne?
> 2. Should I withdraw my EOI from Skillselect and submit a new EOI and then submit my application on Live in Melbourne website?
> Also in the email it states that "Based on the information you have provided in the Expression of Interest (EOI) made via SkillSelect and the ROI submitted via LIM, you have been selected........... and so on. They also ask me to submit no later than Monday 19th Sep, so are they considering the dates of my EOI SkillSelect expiry? Please advise
> ...


Write back to live in Melbourne and ask for solution
They will probably ask you to submit a new EOI and give them the details 
Cheers


----------



## tammyQ (5 mo ago)

congrates! same major, 85 points offshore, was not invited.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tammyQ said:


> congrates! same major, 85 points offshore, was not invited.


Not surprised 
Except healthcare , no other offshore Anzsco codes getting invites 
Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

What is the lowest invite point one has recieved invitation for 2613 code?


----------



## ratheeshpd (Jan 7, 2020)

nikag said:


> What is the lowest invite point one has recieved invitation for 2613 code?


I think it's 85+5


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

jowy.elif said:


> Yes, sure.
> 
> ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Applied Onshore.
> ...


Congratulations. I had one question regarding the points for Spouse, is she having competent English is enough for claiming 5 points? Or as someone was suggesting it needs to have skill assessments for the same skill code?
I am confused as if the skill assessment also there with competent English then it should be 10 points as per below link.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajeevranjan said:


> Congratulations. I had one question regarding the points for Spouse, is she having competent English is enough for claiming 5 points? Or as someone was suggesting it needs to have skill assessments for the same skill code?
> I am confused as if the skill assessment also there with competent English then it should be 10 points as per below link.
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table


If claiming only 5 points for competent English , then skills assessment is not required
If claiming 10 points, then only skills assessment is required
Cheers


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

NB said:


> If claiming only 5 points for competent English , then skills assessment is not required
> If claiming 10 points, then only skills assessment is required
> Cheers





NB said:


> If claiming only 5 points for competent English , then skills assessment is not required
> If claiming 10 points, then only skills assessment is required
> Cheers


Thanks @NB. I believe there are confusions around ticking the ROI section where it asks if you are claiming 5 points for your spouse in your EOI. I feel, Its not mandatory to have the Skill assessment, only Spouse competent English is enough.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajeevranjan said:


> Thanks @NB. I believe there are confusions around ticking the ROI section where it asks if you are claiming 5 points for your spouse in your EOI. I feel, Its not mandatory to have the Skill assessment, only Spouse competent English is enough.
> 
> View attachment 102183
> 
> ...


It very clearly asks if you are claiming 5 points or 10 points
What’s the dilemma?
Cheers


----------



## rajeevranjan (Oct 20, 2021)

NB said:


> It very clearly asks if you are claiming 5 points or 10 points
> What’s the dilemma?
> Cheers


Hi @NB,
There were comments on other group raising doubts. I am attaching here the screenshot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajeevranjan said:


> Hi @NB,
> There were comments on other group raising doubts. I am attaching here the screenshot.
> 
> View attachment 102185


Just ignore
Cheers


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

rajeevranjan said:


> Thanks @NB. I believe there are confusions around ticking the ROI section where it asks if you are claiming 5 points for your spouse in your EOI. I feel, Its not mandatory to have the Skill assessment, only Spouse competent English is enough.
> 
> View attachment 102183
> 
> ...


Hi I was filling up the application today and couldn't find this option

When I answered yes for the first question that my partner is included in the application, it asks for the MSA, for which I entered 99999 - Home Duties

Did you enter any specific occupation for your partner and THEN you got the 5 points and 10 points option?


----------



## jowy.elif (4 mo ago)

rajeevranjan said:


> Congratulations. I had one question regarding the points for Spouse, is she having competent English is enough for claiming 5 points? Or as someone was suggesting it needs to have skill assessments for the same skill code?
> I am confused as if the skill assessment also there with competent English then it should be 10 points as per below link.
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table


Thank you. In my case, my wife’s work does not fall under any skilled occupation, thus, we’re only claiming for Competent English points which is 5.
If partner has a nominated skill and did a skills assessment, as well as having Competent English then should claim 10 points.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jowy.elif (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> If claiming only 5 points for competent English , then skills assessment is not required
> If claiming 10 points, then only skills assessment is required
> Cheers


Hey, to claim 10 points, not only skills assessment is required but also having Competent English and under 45y/o.

I refer to the Partner Skills requirement section: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table



RequirementYour spouse or de facto partner must also be an applicant for this visa and meet age, *English* and *skill criteria* 


----------



## WanttogotoMelbourne (4 mo ago)

jowy.elif said:


> Yes, I did get an invite to apply for the VIC Skilled Nomination today as well as other people per this forum: VIC 190 ROI Invitations 2022-23
> 
> All the best!


Hi did you upload spouse's bio page passport and english test result? Certificate of Marriage to proof relationship?


----------



## jowy.elif (4 mo ago)

WanttogotoMelbourne said:


> Hi did you upload spouse's bio page passport and english test result? Certificate of Marriage to proof relationship?


I do not recall any requirements to upload the spouse bio page passport and English test results. Although I'd assume these can be obtained by Live in Melbourne from my EOI at Home Affairs.

I've basically said Yes to the question about the spouse and if they will be included in my visa nomination application. Then entered 999999-Home Duties since she does not have a nominated occupation for Skills Assessment.

Hope that helps.


----------



## guhankathiroli (4 mo ago)

Srivatsa87 said:


> Hello All, I had a query regarding applying for ROI . I received an email form "Live in Melbourne" stating if I am interested in applying for Victorian nomination I have to submit a ROI . But when I try to apply for it , I get something like below : *Your application is invalid* Your application is deemed invalid due to one or more of the following reasons:
> The EOI reference number you have entered did not match our record.
> Your invitation has expired. Please submit a new EOI in SkillSelect and wait for the next invitation.
> I have written it to them on why this is happening , have not received any reply yet . Any idea why this would happen? I had applied for a review of my skills and once I got the latest results I updated my EOI for which this ROI invite had come . Post updating my EOI , I tried applying for this ROI. Can that be a reason ?


 I also got the same error message today. Did you resolve your query?


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

Any one received email from live in. Melbourne recently for invitation round?


----------



## eng.gaber.zyde (6 mo ago)

Any one received email from live in. Melbourne recently for invitation round?


----------



## yntun.palo (3 mo ago)

Srivatsa87 said:


> Hello All,
> I had a query regarding applying for ROI . I received an email form "Live in Melbourne" stating if I am interested in applying for Victorian nomination I have to submit a ROI .
> But when I try to apply for it , I get something like below :
> 
> ...


may i know how you solve this issue? I am having same problem.


----------



## tammyQ (5 mo ago)

tammyQ said:


> exactly, we survived Covid, who knows what next challenge will be. Try to enjoy everyday, and maybe find some alternative options is what i'm doing now. Cheers


----------

